# WGHOT in K.C. warning, lots of pics



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures from the Worlds Greates t Hobby on Tour in Kansas City,Mo. this past weekend.
There will be several postings consisting of 7 pictures per post. 


Here are the first set.








Micheal Neibaum of www.trainbuildings.com 

















These are just a few of the 29 buildings made by Karen Lange for the new module.








A few of the inside of the layout.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good there Cliff, thanks for taking the time and making the effort to share.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Cliff.
I would have really liked to have been there.  See you at HAGRS.
JimC.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JC, here are a few more. I am going to have to add them a few at a time. And I look forweard to seeing you at HAGARS this year.    Cliff









This is the station I resurrected from a curved module.









My daughter Holli with the track cleaning pole. we keep her pretty busy, but she enjoys it.









Left to right,Front to back; Ed Harvey,myself, Ray Manley ( raymann4449), Rodney Edington (rodsUP9000), Marty Cozad,.
David Roberts (gscaleisfun)









A ststion built and donated by micheal Niebaum, of www.trainbuildings.com. 









Ray and new member Bob williams working onthe track.









2 Big Boys and 62 coal cars coming around the bend.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Set number 3. Steve C., thank you for the compliment, here are some more.



















A few of the 29 buildings by Karen Lange.










A few more of the new buildings.










The last of the new buildings by Karen.










the Switch Master building by Ted Barnickel.










A garden train in a "G" scale module, imagine that!!


_(Cliff, I straightened out the code for the images, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff,
Set three pics don't work.
JimC.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

_ (Cliff, I straightened out the code for the images, SteveC mod.) _ 

Thanks Stve, I appreciate your help. 

Cliff


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the next to last set of pictures. Hope everyone is able to enjoy them.


















The "g"scale model inside the the "G" scale module. Built by Karen & Wayne Lange









A veiw of the crick coming down from the mountain.









Snaking thru the "S" curves, it was tight but she made it.









The Long Black Snake, it looked cool watching this happen.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

The previous post is the last of the picutres. The show was a lot of fun but also alot of work. we had to set up 42 modules, 16 new curved ones and 20 new straight ones. The modules in the center were put on sawhorses. Toward the end of the set-up session on Friday, we ran out of splitjaw clamps. It was a little nerve racking. But once evrything was hooked up, and we were good to go, it went fine. Had some problems with the last coal car derailing in the fist part of the "S" curve, but Ray Manley and Bob Williams worked dilligently on it and got it fixed. Sunday, for a while, we had a Hudson pulling the coal cars by itself, I wanted to have my Annie try it but we ran out of time, and we were all tired, and I was a bit cranky.
   I left my camera at home on Sunday, so I don't have any pics from that day.
   All in all, it was worth it to be there. the show only comes thru town once every 4 years, so, hopefully when it comes thru next time, things will go smoother. everyone in our club seemed to be pleased with the way things went and especialy the crowds that gatered to watch then trains, considrering that the BIG 12 basketball tournement was intown at the same time and parking was at a premium, along with parking prices, there was great turn out. Untill next, hope everyone has good spring.

Cliff


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Cliff,

Can you email me a full size copy of the group photo of us you posted?  

Also, did you guys buy the blue carpet to make the river or paint/dye some white carpet.  You might have just solved my water problem on my layout. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Thanks on both counts!

Ed


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, the Blue carpet was purchased by one of our club members, I am not sure where, but I can find out for you. Yes, I can email you the full size picture I have, as a matter of fact I think I have 2 of them. 

  Cliff


----------

